# Walking on lead



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We've been to training (now 2 weeks into 6 week course) and been told to practice loose lead walking with the aid of treats & we've had a little success. And obviously in time this will become the norm hopefully.

However, my question is regarding general day to day walking now. Dexter has two speeds - zero (sitting on floor looking sad) or top speed (manic & usually reserved for the homeward trek). When he goes at top speed I find myself pulling back on the lead but I'm concerned that I'll hurt him. If I stop to try to get him to calm, he pulls away so hard that sometimes he gags  
I can't walk as fast as him it seems, so what do I do which won't hurt him.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah this is a classic problem. Now I've read loads on this topic, tried loads of different methods and contemplated different types of collars and harnesses. So far, I've found this method works well for Millie.... (but you do have to be patient and decide, today is lead training time)

Firstly, I consciously try not to pull on Millie's lead, any pulling comes from her not me. (Millie does like to lead the way on a walk and its a fine line between her leading at the end of the lead and suddenly pulling like she's pulling a train )

Now, when Millie makes the lead go tight, I stop and stand still and keep my arm in the position where she's made the lead go tight. I wait for her to move back towards me, it may be just a turn of the head. But what I'm looking for is HER to releax the lead. As soon as she relaxes the lead, I praise (treat if you want) and walk on.

Sometimes its literally only a step or two, before she goes tight on the lead again. So alas, you have to keep repeating the above, stop, wait etc.

But, after a little while, Millie soon learnt that if she kept the lead (loose) then she can keep walking. I notice now that she will correct her pace as soon as the lead goes too tight.

Likewise, if Millie stops and smells something and the lead goes tight behind me, again I stop and verbally ask her to move on. I do try in this situation not to pull at the lead, doesn't always happen.

Going back to the walking in front and stopping with a tight lead, if, sometimes Millie refuses to loosen the lead by herself, I relax my arm slightly, but don't move. If she pulls straight away, I stay still and wait. If however, she allows the lead to remain loose, then walk of slowly, hopefully the lead will remain loose.

Does that all make sense ?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

For a dog or pup pulling hard enough on a lead to gag I would get a harness - not a fancy non pull one - just a bog standard one to relieve the pressure on the pups neck while it is learning to walk nicely.

MillieDogs method works nicely - you could also try coaxing the pup back to you, rewarding when by your side - and repeat. Lots of different methods to try!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Harness ordered - so will have a go with that. What my trainer has suggested is to use the lead for 'loose lead' training & be very strict with practising every day. Reserve the harness for general walkies - then he will associate the lead with walking 'properly' and will eventually walk nice all times. Also ordered a 20m long line to use for recall training as I'm a wary of letting him go, especially when I'm with the kids as 3 kids & dog can be a handful (thinking about it I should have ordered 3 long lines to pop the kids on )


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

The harness arrived & we used it yesterday - I can't believe how well it has improved him. Its as if he now senses me more & seems more calm & controlled. I think it will be better when the kids take the lead too now, as they do have a tendency to jerk the lead. 

I'm still going to practise 'loose lead' with ordinary lead but the harness will be fantastic for family walks.

I so wish I'd got one from day one - but I'd read somewhere about they could be bad for a puppy so I thought they were a bad thing at first ! I do hope I haven't unintentionally damaged his neck etc as a result of his horrendous pulling.

I also tried the long line - for recall. Its given me more confidence & Dexter 20m of freedom


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Lisa - are you able to tell me what kind/size of harness you bought? There seem such a lot of different ones around and its hard to tell which would be best......but it sounds as though you woudl recommend your choice!

I also need to get one that will clip into the car - and there are a lot of those to choose from too!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes certainly I can. Its this one http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_collars_dog_leads/harnesses/harness/280147
It seems very well made & is nice & soft.

I don't know about car harnesses though as Dexter goes into a crate in the back of my Espace.


----------



## Niknak (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, I have the opposite problem with buddy, he either sits down and refuses to move or he walks right behind my feet and crosses from he left o right. Any ideas anyone? Would love to be able to o for a nice walk!
Nikki


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

susanb said:


> Lisa - are you able to tell me what kind/size of harness you bought? There seem such a lot of different ones around and its hard to tell which would be best......but it sounds as though you woudl recommend your choice!
> 
> I also need to get one that will clip into the car - and there are a lot of those to choose from too!!


Most harnesses have a ring on that you can clip a lead to - I bought a car seat clip on Amazon which I have used, it clips into the seat belt, the dog can sit up or lie down. Happy Pet Dog Seat Belt.
Alternatively you can buy a double ended strap which can clip onto the dogs harness and ( if your car has them ) the metal loops in the boot. This has worked well for mine in the car !
Got mine from www.trainingtrousers.co.uk


----------



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

I am trying to walk Hugo age 3 months and it is good to know he is much the same as puppies his age ie walking nicely occaisionally then running for home!


----------



## charlessmith (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes certainly I can. Its this one Paws and Whiskers - Dogs & Cats Online Pet Store
It seems very well made & is good & soft.


----------

